# Current DirecTV channel logos for TivoWebPlus 2.x?



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Is there a current (or nearly current) master set of logos for TivoWebPlus 2.x? If so, where?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...LG-standard-v566.slice.gz&fp=a048890d3c90c6fc


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

OK, this is a Tivo channel logos update. It doesn't appear to do anything for TivoWebPlus. Logos for TLC, Military Channel, etc. are still missing. These aren't recent channels. Is there a repository for TWP logos?


----------

